# stuff



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Went fishing to-day........caught some fish...[attachment=4:ttzy0zr1]Strawberry River.jpg[/attachment:ttzy0zr1]

Saw some stuff...[attachment=3:ttzy0zr1]stuff 054.jpg[/attachment:ttzy0zr1]

Saw some mount'un goats...[attachment=2:ttzy0zr1]stuff 053.jpg[/attachment:ttzy0zr1]

Ate some food...[attachment=1:ttzy0zr1]stuff 048.jpg[/attachment:ttzy0zr1]

Had some fun...[attachment=0:ttzy0zr1]stuff 055.jpg[/attachment:ttzy0zr1]

Life is good....


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice. 8)


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good looking fish and pics 45, looks like a fun time! Glad to see some food in your report! 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice work. Beauty brown there and that's one hell of an omelet.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Very detailed report, Just how i like it.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Good on you good buddy!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm jealous! :mrgreen: 
Some day!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Good stuff .45, was this at your "spot"?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Good stuff .45, was this at your "spot"?


HA HA *NO !!*.......I just threw these other picture's in to throw you off my trail !! _(O)_

Fun day though, Luckystrike and I hit quite a few place's. River's are very, very high and dirty. The fish we caught were hugging the banks in the slower water...Didn't see a need to even try fly's or stone's...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dude!! That's Blanking awesome 8) . Pretty fish.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nirvana.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Jeez looks like an indian cooked that omelet :wink: . Good report buddy.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Jeez looks like an indian cooked that omelet :wink: . Good report buddy.


Ya know....I didn't think the toast nor the omelet looked very good. Luckstrike said it's the best omelet in the whole world. And he ate it all !!! |-O-|

This is where we got it...[attachment=0:4ih9wxp0]stuff 050.jpg[/attachment:4ih9wxp0]

In Tabiona....


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Dude, that is great!
> Fish really look big if you're holding them! :mrgreen:


Hey !! Click on the pic and it will look even bigger.. buttmunch!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

fatbass said:


> sh really look big if you're holding them! :mrgreen:


Hey quit picking on .45. We can't all be 6'7 and 320 lbs. :roll:

Jerk.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Based on the pictures I'm guessing somewhere South of the border??? --\O


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Not yet. It's been slow since you stopped coming around mr. bass.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Just an update: Duchesne River is down at least 12" when I last saw it on the 20th of June. Still not clear and I saw 'no' stonefly's yet. Strawberry River is looking better, but, still has a lot of moss and is dirty. Trout don't like dirty water. And .45 don't like fishing dirty water either.... _(O)_ 
I'll be back out there, maybe thursday and see how Moon Lake is coming along. Anybody been out there yet?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Stop it! You're making my leg twitch! Gotta get up there soon. _O-


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

.45 said:


> Just an update: Duchesne River is down at least 12" when I last saw it on the 20th of June. Still not clear and I saw 'no' stonefly's yet. Strawberry River is looking better, but, still has a lot of moss and is dirty. Trout don't like dirty water. And .45 don't like fishing dirty water either.... _(O)_
> I'll be back out there, maybe thursday and see how Moon Lake is coming along. Anybody been out there yet?


Theres a big pond between here and there that makes me stop everytime. 8) I will be at the Berry tomorrow with deadicated1 we should have a report for ya!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Theres a big pond between here and there that makes me stop everytime. 8) I will be at the Berry tomorrow with deadicated1 we should have a report for ya!


I've been out in that country 5 times is the last 10 day's or so. I can't seem to make it to Moon Lake or Strawberry...I seem to get lost to easily... _(O)_

I did however, lose my first Luckcraft Lure...It had already paid for itself !! :mrgreen:

Strawberry was a little 'choppy' yesterday afternoon, and it seems to be loading up the vacation'ers for the weekend. Where do you 'launch' when you go there?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Well if no one is at the pay booth we launch at the marina, if they are we jet over to renegade. :mrgreen: If I am tubing I launch at the ladders or at mud creek. That sucks about your lucky. I am heading up this afternoon and hope to keep all mine. I havenet lost one yet :arrow: O|* (That is wood, not bricks) :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Well if no one is at the pay booth we launch at the marina, if they are we jet over to renegade. :mrgreen: If I am tubing I launch at the ladders or at mud creek. That sucks about your lucky. I am heading up this afternoon and hope to keep all mine. I havenet lost one yet :arrow: O|* (That is wood, not bricks) :lol:


Try to make a _good_ report when you get back...Threshershark has a neat camera that will make your fish look huge !!!! That little squall yesterday seemed to keep the boats off the lake, well most of them, for a while.....good luck !!


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Great looking brown! I like the picture report style easy on the eyes. 
How's that vest workin for yeah?


----------

